# Console ID



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Any idea what this console is from? For sale at a local yard and advertised as "60's pontiac". Are those his-her gates?

I'm looking for a console to fit my 66. This one is ratty, so it's perfect to restore with gauge holes, modified shifter opening and cup holders etc...unless it is a rare console etc


----------



## 67ventwindow (Mar 3, 2020)

1965 1966 PONTIAC FULLSIZE GRAND PRIX A/T FLOORSHIFT CONSOLE | eBay


Woodgraining is Shot. Driver Quality Unit.



www.ebay.com





It has possibilities.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

Cool. Perfect ID!

Think that would sit correctly on the trans tunnel of a 66 GTO? I wonder if that under dash portion would line up with a GTO dash. it's cheap, so I may buy it and hack on it.

Never had a console. How do they mount to the floor?


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

I don't think they're H/H gates... Just stick slot and indicator slot. 66 consoles are reproduced, fairly cheap. I assume you knew.


----------



## ylwgto (Oct 27, 2009)

armyadarkness said:


> I don't think they're H/H gates... Just stick slot and indicator slot. 66 consoles are reproduced, fairly cheap. I assume you knew.


this is $40 cheap, so I'll take a gamble


----------



## armyadarkness (Dec 7, 2020)

ylwgto said:


> this is $40 cheap, so I'll take a gamble


For $40, I'd buy two!


----------

